# Confermereste Gattuso?



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

NO. Votate il sondaggio.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Chiamare Conte ORA


----------



## Simonic (17 Marzo 2019)

Non scherziamo. Mi sembra irrispettoso votare.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

io farei un rinnovo decennale...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Mai, io voglio una squadra che giochi a calcio, non 11 conigli rintanati in area.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io farei un rinnovo decennale...




Io lo farei pure direttore sportivo al posto di Leonardo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Assolutamente no e non lo dico ora che abbiamo perso un'altra volta il derby, ma lo dico da inizio stagione da quando pareggiammo in casa contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Tanto lo tengono.

E ho pure sbagliato a votare.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Marzo 2019)

No, in nessun caso. Non si sta dimostrando adatto a guidare una squadra con ambizioni.


----------



## Gas (17 Marzo 2019)

Sì.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì.



Anche senza CL?


----------



## EmmePi (17 Marzo 2019)

Dipendesse da me lo caccerei IERI.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dipendesse da me lo caccerei IERI.



si ma hai votato che lo confermeresti in ogni caso


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Marzo 2019)

Io l’avrei esonerato mesi fa.
Non lo confermerei neanche se vince lo scudetto


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dipendesse da me lo caccerei IERI.



Hai sbagliato a votare


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Marzo 2019)

Si deve valutare a fine stagione, non solo per quanto riguarda la qualificazione alla CL, ma anche per come gestirà questo dopo derby e quali cambiamenti apporterà, se ne apporterà. Voglio poter giudicare, da oggi a fine campionato, un eventuale capacità d'adattamento alle evidenti incongruenze tattiche e alla condizione di alcuni giocatori. 

Una cosa però è importante dirla. Alternative di spessore non ne vedo, in giro. Ad esempio, io Conte non lo prenderei MAI, col Milan non c'entra nulla, da ogni punto di vista. Servirebbe un manager di personalità, equilibrio e visione, in giro non ne vedo molti.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Marzo 2019)

No, ma per il semplice fatto che il suo stile di gioco non è quello che desidero per il Milan. Non voglio che il Milan diventi una sorta di Atletico Madrid.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2019)

Ho messo no. Con più esperienza diventerà il nuovo Allegri che con pappa pronta e giocate dei singoli se la cava. Possibile che Seedorf senza nessuna gavetta usando degli scappati di casa abbia vinto il derby e fatto una media da terzo posto?


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma che senso ha decidere ora?
Ovvio che dopo una partita in cui ha sbagliato tutto ci sarà una maggioranza schiacciante che voterà no.
Si deciderà a Giugno e spero sia una decisione non dettata solo dai risultati, ma da una convinzione della società che con Gattuso si possa costruire qualcosa. 
Ad oggi, anche io che sono un suo sostenitore non lo confermerei. 

Ci saranno altri test e altre occasioni per provare a tenersi il Milan.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Marzo 2019)

Le partite quelle che ci le toppa tutte.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2019)

Si, se si qualifica in CL.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> No, ma per il semplice fatto che il suo stile di gioco non è quello che desidero per il Milan. Non voglio che il Milan diventi una sorta di Atletico Madrid.




Magari ti giocassimo come, eccezion fatta con la Juve, gioca l’atletico, pressando a tutto campo, occupando gli spazi in maniera efficace e ripartendo in velocità. Noi giochiamo come si faceva negli anni 60, difesa nella nostra tre quarti e lanci lunghi, peccato che però si sia nel 2019.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, se si qualifica in CL.



Immagina che razza di partite preparerebbe se dovessimo qualificarci in CL, in cui qualificheremmo da quarta fascia.
Cioè già fa le barricate e 0 pressing contro l'Inter in crisi di Politano, Vecino e Laureato, o contro la Roma del post 7-1 di Karsdorp, N'Zonzi e Shick, o contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia con mezza squadra fuori, figuriamoci contro squadre vere.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

No in nessun caso. Se ci porterà in CL lo ringrazierò, ma una squadra ambiziosa ha bisogno di un allenatore vero.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Immagina che razza di partite preparerebbe se dovessimo qualificarci in CL, in cui qualificheremmo da quarta fascia.
> Cioè già fa le barricate e 0 pressing contro l'Inter in crisi di Politano, Vecino e Laureato, o contro la Roma del post 7-1 di Karsdorp, N'Zonzi e Shick, o contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia con mezza squadra fuori, figuriamoci contro squadre vere.



Se riesce a portare la squadra in CL la conferma la merita. Se fallisce è giusto che paghi.
Poi si spera che la società prenda qualche elemento valido.


----------



## sipno (17 Marzo 2019)

No é una vergogna per la nostra msglia


----------



## EmmePi (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma hai votato che lo confermeresti in ogni caso



Sono talmente incazzato stasera che non connetto!
Ovviamente lo caccerei in ogni caso!
Posso rivotare?


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

No, nemmeno se arriva quarto. Bisogna guardare oltre l'immediato, non c'è crescita e accampa scuse con il fantomatico "dobbiamo crescere nella fase offensiva". E chi deve farlo, io? Due anni sono sufficienti, basta. Si prenda un vero allenatore, mi andrebbe bene anche Spalletti (che invocai prima dei cinesi e della conferma di Montella)


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Solo se si qualifica in Champions


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Marzo 2019)

No,e non per le sconfitte o le vittorie,non mi piace affatto l'atteggiamento troppo difensivista e arrendevole che la squadra ha sempre.Così non va.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Marzo 2019)

Se non si chiamasse Gattuso sarebbe già stato esonerato.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Immagina che razza di partite preparerebbe se dovessimo qualificarci in CL, in cui qualificheremmo da quarta fascia.
> Cioè già fa le barricate e 0 pressing contro l'Inter in crisi di Politano, Vecino e Laureato, o contro la Roma del post 7-1 di Karsdorp, N'Zonzi e Shick, o contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia con mezza squadra fuori, figuriamoci contro squadre vere.



Si è difeso col Dudelange, figurati con una squadra di champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non si chiamasse Gattuso sarebbe già stato esonerato.



Ha l'immunità mediatica

Anche in caso di non Champions, ho idea di chi arriverà. Parlo di Sarri che sarà esonerato a fine stagione.


----------



## Wildbone (17 Marzo 2019)

2 anni che allena sta squadra, 2 anni che non gli ha dato uno straccio di gioco. Zero. Nessun tipo di movimento, con o senza palla. Se già al 15esimo del primo tempo sei arroccato in difesa ed esci solo con le spazzate a caso, vuol dire che hai sbagliato mestiere. Tutta la filosofia calcistica di Gattuso inizia e finisce con il giro palla tra i 4 di difesa e il portiere. Bon. Fine. Tornasse ad allenare nelle leghe inferiori, raccomandato e sopravvalutato.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sarebbe un suicidio, ma lo confermeranno in ogni caso, perchè si chiama Gattuso, non per altro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

"No in ogni caso" ma non lo cambierei con un allenatore qualsiasi.


----------



## Boomer (17 Marzo 2019)

No e devono fargli firmare una clausola dove non potrà più tornare a milanello in nessun ruolo.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

Lo confermerei solo se si rendesse conto che siamo nel 2019 e non nel 1959


----------



## Giangy (17 Marzo 2019)

Anche se la prossima stagione si va in Champions, immagino già che con Gattuso, se confermato per la prossima stagione, in Europa non si andrà tanto lontano... la prossima stagione, anche se credo che Conte non verrà, punterei su Blanc, o Gasperini.


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2019)

si giudica alla fine non presi dall'adrenalina come un pallotta americano qualsiasi,posto che per me avrebbero dovuto licenziarlo a fine stagione scorsa dopo la finale del 4-0 subito dopo tanta fatica per andarci.
anche perchè dipende anche da quale allenatore sarà libero in estate,infatti se bisogna far scommesse o ripieghi meglio restar così
famosa citazione letteraria "quando lasci la via vecchia per la nuova,sai quel lasci non quel che trovi"
dunque preferisco non votare,visto che hai posto come paletto solo la champions.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Marzo 2019)

Mai nella vita, siamo indecenti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Se va in Champions credo che verrà riconfermato. 
In ogni caso, se non arriva conte,che sarebbe l'unico upgrade sicuro,preferirei dare continuità piuttosto che ricominciare tutto per l'ennesima volta con un Giampaolo, Gasperini, De Zerbi,che per quanto possano essere interessanti son scommesse.

Klopp Guardiola e Pochettino sono impossibili.

Ci sarebbero Di Francesco e Sarri, ma sarei molto dubbioso anche su di loro.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2019)

Cosa volete costruire con questo? La linea maginot?

Il problema è che non vedo alternative abbordabili in giro, ma sarebbe da cacciare ad occhi chiusi per quello che continua a far vedere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> si giudica alla fine non presi dall'adrenalina come un pallotta americano qualsiasi,posto che per me avrebbero dovuto licenziarlo a fine stagione scorsa dopo la finale del 4-0 subito dopo tanta fatica per andarci.
> anche perchè dipende anche da quale allenatore sarà libero in estate,infatti se bisogna far scommesse o ripieghi meglio restar così
> famosa citazione letteraria "quando lasci la via vecchia per la nuova,sai quel lasci non quel che trovi"
> dunque preferisco non votare,visto che hai posto come paletto solo la champions.



Concordo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

se devo votare adesso non voto perchè manca l'opzione "spediscilo su marte"


----------



## neversayconte (18 Marzo 2019)

Per come lo vedo io il calcio, la nostra Champions dovrebbe essere il bel gioco. Solo grazie a un calcio corale e ben organizzato con schemi offensivi si può sperare di arrivare lontano. Se per fortuna ci qualificssimo in Champions econfermassero Gattuso, credo ci faremmo ridicolizzare come un Rosemborg qualsiasi.
Detto questo io Gattuso l avrei esoneratodopo il 4-0 in finale di coppa Italia


----------



## folletto (18 Marzo 2019)

Via Gattuso anche se (per miracolo) dovessimo qualificarci per la CL, lo dico a malincuore ma obiettivamente siamo inguardabili


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

Domanda un po' assurda dopo ieri..è chiaro che dopo un derby perso così lo cacceremmo tutti seduta stante..
Però io voglio capire una cosa: siamo ad oggi 4°..giochiamo di schifo e per fortuna le altre fanno peggio..il punto è, è più scarso l'allenatore o la rosa?
Se leggo i commenti qua si criticano praticamente l'80% dei giocatori, direi che si salvano solo Alessio, Baka, Paquetà e Piatek..tutti gli altri a turno sono definiti brocchi, scarsoni, bidoni etc...
Però siamo 4°
Ed è scarso anche il mister, lui più di tutti..

Allora chiedo questo..o Gattuso è un brocco però allora la rosa NON è scarsa (visto che riteniamo essere 4° poco) oppure la rosa è scarsa ma allora Rino è un allenatore normale (visto che stiamo dove dovremmo essere)

Risolvetemi solo questo..

Quanto al SONDAGGIO: per me è da esonerare, punto.
Troppe partite schifose sotto la sua gestione..punti o no (poi parliamo di una serie A vergognosa) non posso accettare di giocare così male, così timorosi, così da provinciale...
L'obbiettivo dev'essere tornare al Top? Allora serve anche un briciolo di ambizione, di orgoglio...
Rino, io ti voglio bene, ma sta miserabilità a tutti i costi non la reggo più


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2019)

ho votato "si, in ogni caso" , solo perchè quelli che sbraitano al primo problemino non li sopporto nella vita, figuratevi in un gioco.

Le persone senza sangue freddo mai piaciute, quindi vi auguro 100 anni di Gattuso 

Ovviamente scherzo ragazzi, ma state sereni per Dio!

Che avreste venduto vostra madre per essere quarti alla 28 esima.


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2019)

ieri mi ha fatto *********, non ho chiuso occhio ma se ci porta in Champions di diritto va confermato...


----------



## EmmePi (18 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non si chiamasse Gattuso sarebbe già stato esonerato.



Scusami, per errore ho messo "si in ogni caso" ma era lampante che intendessi No in ogni caso, deducibile dal mio commento.
Vorrei fosse defalcato dal si e messo al no.

Altro piccolo appunto sul sondaggio: La seconda e quarta voce del sondaggio sono la stessa affermazione producendo lo stesso risultato... andrebbero accorpate.
Grazie


----------



## Wildbone (18 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ho votato "si, in ogni caso" , solo perchè quelli che sbraitano al primo problemino non li sopporto nella vita, figuratevi in un gioco.
> 
> Le persone senza sangue freddo mai piaciute, quindi vi auguro 100 anni di Gattuso
> 
> ...



"Al primo problemino". 

Son 2 anni che c'è Gattuso, eh. Quanti scontri diretti abbiamo vinto?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2019)

Se raggiunge gli obiettivi va confermato.
Se non li raggiungere gli obiettivi non va confermato.
Easy.
Il resto sono martellate nelle palle che i tifosi vogliono autoinfliggersi a tutti i costi.
Non contano i segmentini positivi ok? Allora anche le partite singole come i derby hanno un peso minimo. 
Conta solo il risultato di fine stagione.

E se si raggiunge l'obiettivo per demeriti delle altre squadre me ne frego, saranno problemi degli allenatori o dei dirigenti delle altre squadre, così come spesso per demeriti nostri altre squadre ci sono state davanti e giustamente i processi ce li siamo fatti in casa nostra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2019)

Non va confermato in nessun caso. La squadra è intimorita e impaurita. Oltretutto dalle parole post partita si evince che non sia in grado neanche di fare una diagnosi corretta della partita. Lui dice dhe siamo stati presuntuosi, a me sembra invece l’esatto opposto.


----------



## EmmePi (18 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se va in Champions credo che verrà riconfermato.
> In ogni caso, se non arriva conte,che sarebbe l'unico upgrade sicuro,preferirei dare continuità piuttosto che ricominciare tutto per l'ennesima volta con un Giampaolo, Gasperini, De Zerbi,che per quanto possano essere interessanti son scommesse.
> 
> Klopp Guardiola e Pochettino sono impossibili.
> ...



Jardim no? Perfino Wenger 100 volte meglio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se raggiunge gli obiettivi va confermato.
> Se non li raggiungere gli obiettivi non va confermato.
> Easy.
> Il resto sono martellate nelle palle che i tifosi vogliono autoinfliggersi a tutti i costi.
> ...



In generale, dopo due anni, e con una rosa ORA assolutamente di qualità accettabile giochiamo di schifo, siamo inguardabili ma soprattutto siamo una squadra senza personalità, paurosa e che punta solo a vincerla di rimessa..
E questo evidentemente dopo due anni rispecchia il suo mister..Gattuso è questo, il Milan invece NON PUO' essere questo

Spero ci porti in champions e vinca la coppa italia così possiamo lasciarci bene


----------



## jacky (18 Marzo 2019)

Un incapace... come proposta di gioco ha fatto questo:
- al Pisa
- al Palermo
- al Creta
- nel Milan Primavera
- nel Milan

Non c'è uno straccio di gioco, ha dato un po' di solidità difensiva favorito dal fatto che abbiamo anche interpreti più che buoni (e quante volte ci ha salvato Donnarumma negli ultimi 2 mesi???).

Ma io una squadra che crea niente in casa, a livello di occasioni, di trame, di sviluppo dell'azione... non l'ho mai vista.
Poi non discuto l'uomo ma chi vuole continuare il ciclo con questo "non allenatore" ha problemi gravi. Ma gravi eh...

Per fortuna vedo che oltre l'80% lo manderebbe via a priori... questo mi conforta.


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Domanda un po' assurda dopo ieri..è chiaro che dopo un derby perso così lo cacceremmo tutti seduta stante..
> Però io voglio capire una cosa: siamo ad oggi 4°..giochiamo di schifo e per fortuna le altre fanno peggio..il punto è, è più scarso l'allenatore o la rosa?
> Se leggo i commenti qua si criticano praticamente l'80% dei giocatori, direi che si salvano solo Alessio, Baka, Paquetà e Piatek..tutti gli altri a turno sono definiti brocchi, scarsoni, bidoni etc...
> Però siamo 4°
> ...


La rosa è scarsa: di quelli che hai citato l'unico forte sul serio è Romagnoli(una delle "macerie di Galliani"). 
Forse ci sta anche Piatek, ma deve confermarsi.
Baka è un medianaccio che può starci, ma in un contesto di squadra diverso. Di certo non è un giocatore che ti fa svoltare.
Paquetà troppo presto per giudicarlo. Si vede lontano mille miglia che non ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia il calcio europeo, come dimostrano i giochini che provava a fare nelle prime partite.

Gattuso, boh. Non ho capito ancora se ci è o ci fa. Oggettivamente, con terzini che non sanno crossare, esterni che non sono esterni, senza un regista e giocatori in grado di fraseggiare, mi sembra difficile costruire un gioco decente. Considerando che da fine ottobre a metà gennaio abbiamo giocato senza centrocampo e senza prima punta, direi che sia un miracolo essere ancora lì. 
Peraltro, numeri alla mano, per trovare un Milan messo meglio alla 28esima per quanto riguarda posizione, gol fatti/subiti, vittorie/pareggi/sconfitte e punti fatti, bisogna tornare indietro alla stagione 2011/2012.

Sulla serie a imbarazzante, dico solo che l'anno del primo scudetto di Conte alla 28esima eravamo primi noi con 60 punti, con i nostri 51 punti attuali saremmo stati a 5 dalla Juve seconda e a 9 dal primo posto. Se è vergognosa questa serie a, lo era a maggior ragione quella.


----------



## James Watson (18 Marzo 2019)

Come volevasi dimostrare.

Settimana scorsa c'era un topic che parlava di "il pensiero di esonerare gattuso ora fa sorridere, pronto il rinnovo". 
Perso il derby, eccoci qua di nuovo con i #gattuso out.

Non impariamo mai, sembriamo QUELLI LA'!


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Domanda un po' assurda dopo ieri..è chiaro che dopo un derby perso così lo cacceremmo tutti seduta stante..
> Però io voglio capire una cosa: siamo ad oggi 4°..giochiamo di schifo e per fortuna le altre fanno peggio..il punto è, è più scarso l'allenatore o la rosa?
> Se leggo i commenti qua si criticano praticamente l'80% dei giocatori, direi che si salvano solo Alessio, Baka, Paquetà e Piatek..tutti gli altri a turno sono definiti brocchi, scarsoni, bidoni etc...
> Però siamo 4°
> ...



è vero, qui si criticano tutti.
per me la rosa ha dei limiti tattici dati da 2 esterni terribili che sanno giocare (male) solo quando il milan assedia l'avversario. in qualsiasi altro contesto fan defecare. ma la rosa è da 3o - 4o posto. adesso siamo li li col 4o perchè siamo stati piuttosto fortunati secondo me. 

gattuso tatticamente è ignorantissimo, rende al milan perchè è gattuso. ma il derby lo sente troppo e come da giocatore l'ha cannato anche da allenatore caricandolo troppo.
la partita con la samp è stradecisiva, con 6 punti tra loro e udinese ti presenti con juve e lazio con una minima tranquillità... se invece ti presenti dietro... è strafinita. stagione nel cesso.

ma ricordo male o tu eri tra gli strenui difensori di gattuso?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Settimana scorsa c'era un topic che parlava di "il pensiero di esonerare gattuso ora fa sorridere, pronto il rinnovo".
> Perso il derby, eccoci qua di nuovo con i #gattuso out.
> ...



non sembriamo, siamo ormai diventati come quelli la


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La rosa è scarsa: di quelli che hai citato l'unico forte sul serio è Romagnoli(una delle "macerie di Galliani").
> Forse ci sta anche Piatek, ma deve confermarsi.
> Baka è un medianaccio che può starci, ma in un contesto di squadra diverso. Di certo non è un giocatore che ti fa svoltare.
> Paquetà troppo presto per giudicarlo. Si vede lontano mille miglia che non ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia il calcio europeo, come dimostrano i giochini che provava a fare nelle prime partite.
> ...



Anche ora non è che dal Napoli stiamo lontanissimi (9 punti)..la Juve attuale fa una corsa a se..comunque non è negabile che nelle passate stagioni la quota champions era più alta

Il problema è un altro, l'atteggiamento e il modo osceno di andare in campo di questo Milan..oltre alla preparazione fisica che mi fa avere dei dubbi perché abbiamo gente che ha un fisico importante eppure in campo sembriamo sempre terribilmente macchinosi e fiacchi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2019)

Ho votato "Sì ma solo con la CL" ma per una ragione molto semplice. Penso possa essere l'allenatore giusto in questa fase di costruzione e se centrerà la Champions sarebbe giusto dargli la possibilità di giocarla. Detto ciò penso che non sia un allenatore TOP ma sa ascoltare e probabilmente crescerà. Dobbiamo anche renderci conto che la nostra rosa è da quarto posto non di più, e Gattuso sta facendo il giusto, anzi forse l' unica squadra che sta facendo qualcosa in più in questo campionato. Ieri è stato un disastro quindi oggi è facile criticare Gattuso. Aspettiamo a fine stagione.


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è un altro, l'atteggiamento e il modo osceno di andare in campo di questo Milan..oltre alla preparazione fisica che mi fa avere dei dubbi perché abbiamo gente che ha un fisico importante eppure in campo sembriamo sempre terribilmente macchinosi e fiacchi


Sull'atteggiamento concordo. Non riesco però a capire se sia una questione di filosofia calcistica dell'allenatore(= giocheremmo così anche con una rosa costruita in modo sensato?) o no. Nel primo caso, bisogna cambiare l'allenatore a prescindere dalla posizione finale in classifica e dal mercato che si potrà fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero, qui si criticano tutti.
> per me la rosa ha dei limiti tattici dati da 2 esterni terribili che sanno giocare (male) solo quando il milan assedia l'avversario. in qualsiasi altro contesto fan defecare. ma la rosa è da 3o - 4o posto. adesso siamo li li col 4o perchè siamo stati piuttosto fortunati secondo me.
> 
> gattuso tatticamente è ignorantissimo, rende al milan perchè è gattuso. ma il derby lo sente troppo e come da giocatore l'ha cannato anche da allenatore caricandolo troppo.
> ...



NO, io non difendo strenuamente nessuno, ma SI ho detto che cambiare Rino non serviva a nulla e infatti nonostante lo schifo e tutto siamo lì e ci giochiamo sto 4° posto che OGGI vale come uno scudetto purtroppo..
Però poi se devo pensare ad un Milan che deve iniziare un progetto per tornare al Top (questo mi dicono di voler fare Elliott & Co.) allora dico che Rino non va bene perché ha mostrato che a tutti gli appuntamenti importanti arriva sbagliando approccio..è proprio una questione di mentalità, prima che di incapacità.
Rino andava bene per risollevarci dalla polvere e ricreare un gruppo..però adesso ci vuole qualcuno che dia anche una PERSONALITA' a questa squadra


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2019)

no, 
neanche se vincesse la coppa italia o lo scudetto.
Non mi piace come fa giocare la squadra, secondo me i singoli perdono almeno il 20% del loro potenziale e la squadra perde un ulteriore 10%.


----------



## Black (18 Marzo 2019)

dispiace dirlo, perchè gli voglio bene ed è una bella persona, ma è evidente che è inadeguato per una squadra come il Milan. Gioco offensivo nullo. Quando c'è da fare qualcosa in più e ammazzare l'avversario, non ce la facciamo. Quando siamo in emergenza invece riesce a far bene. Allenatore da provinciale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Scusami, per errore ho messo "si in ogni caso" ma era lampante che intendessi No in ogni caso, deducibile dal mio commento.
> Vorrei fosse defalcato dal si e messo al no.
> 
> Altro piccolo appunto sul sondaggio: La seconda e quarta voce del sondaggio sono la stessa affermazione producendo lo stesso risultato... andrebbero accorpate.
> Grazie



anche perchè chi va a leggere i risultati del sondaggio vede 2 nomi nel si, ed uno è il tuo hahahahahaa.
errore che pagherai caro


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> "Al primo problemino".
> 
> Son 2 anni che c'è Gattuso, eh. Quanti scontri diretti abbiamo vinto?



Siamo dove pensavamo di essere, è un problemino.

Allora, siate piu' precisi: scrivete, vogliamo vincere il campionato! E sarò d' accordo con voi sul deludente campionato nostro.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Settimana scorsa c'era un topic che parlava di "il pensiero di esonerare gattuso ora fa sorridere, pronto il rinnovo".
> Perso il derby, eccoci qua di nuovo con i #gattuso out.
> ...



Cerchiamo di non fare confusione, il topic che hai menzionato è una notizia di un giornale. Questo topic è un pensiero di un utente del forum.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In generale, dopo due anni, e con una rosa ORA assolutamente di qualità accettabile giochiamo di schifo, siamo inguardabili ma soprattutto siamo una squadra senza personalità, paurosa e che punta solo a vincerla di rimessa..
> E questo evidentemente dopo due anni rispecchia il suo mister..Gattuso è questo, il Milan invece NON PUO' essere questo
> 
> Spero ci porti in champions e vinca la coppa italia così possiamo lasciarci bene



Siamo paurosi perché in champions non ci andiamo da secoli e non sappiamo più cosa significhi lottare per le alte posizioni. E sappiamo che andare in CL può cambiarci la vita, mentre prima era un'abitudine, questo purtroppo non aiuta. 
Va benissimo cambiare Gattuso con la CL, ma solo con un mister abituato a lottare ad alti livelli, altrimenti non servirà a niente.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> NO. Votate il sondaggio.



Mi auguro rifarai questo sondaggio anche dopo l'eventuale vittoria in CI o qualificazione in CL


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2019)

Un sondaggio su Gattuso dopo la sconfitta del derby è come il referendum sul nucleare in Italia dopo Chernobyl


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo paurosi perché in champions non ci andiamo da secoli e non sappiamo più cosa significhi lottare per le alte posizioni. E sappiamo che andare in CL può cambiarci la vita, mentre prima era un'abitudine, questo purtroppo non aiuta.
> Va benissimo cambiare Gattuso con la CL, ma solo con un mister abituato a lottare ad alti livelli, altrimenti non servirà a niente.



Si ma infatti se hai un gruppo "giovane" che non ha la mentalità ad un certo punto gliela deve inniettare il mister..ma per farlo, deve avercela lui!
Gattuso invece è proprio il contrario..in campo era un leone..ma adesso da mister lo vedo molto insicuro, pauroso, che preferisce sempre l'uovo oggi alla gallina domani..
Non so se serva uno abituato alla champions, ma serve uno coraggioso e capace.


----------



## varvez (18 Marzo 2019)

Ho sempre osteggiato Gattuso, sempre, anche quando ha macinato punti. Riconoscendogli la capacità di fare punti, confermo che questo non è assolutamente sufficiente.

La palla è in mano alla società. Dovranno decidere se il progetto bi-triennale che hanno di fronte potrà essere affidato a Gattuso, se pensano che il mister riuscirà ad evolvere tatticamente o se il suo calcio è questo e basta, senza varianti. Dovranno stabilire se potrà essere in grado di valorizzare un gruppo giovane di calciatori (e guardando Piatek e Paquetà qualche dubbio sorge), anche considerando che un minimo di player trading dovremo farlo anche noi, per forza.

Considerato che abbiamo una squadra da quarto posto, il raggiungimento dell'obiettivo sarà l'unica variante tra conferma ed esonero? O i nostri dirigenti sono più ambiziosi e vogliono un mister che provi a coniugare tattica, risultati, valorizzazione dei singoli e raggiungimento degli obiettivi?

Siamo a metà marzo, se intendono cambiarlo a prescindere hanno già in mano il successore. Ma non mi pare si vada in quella direzione quindi sono convinti di poter accedere alla Champions League e di confermare Gattuso. Come dice Giorgione "sono scelte private", però ne passerà molto del futuro del Milan.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ho sempre osteggiato Gattuso, sempre, anche quando ha macinato punti. Riconoscendogli la capacità di fare punti, confermo che questo non è assolutamente sufficiente.
> 
> La palla è in mano alla società. Dovranno decidere se il progetto bi-triennale che hanno di fronte potrà essere affidato a Gattuso, se pensano che il mister riuscirà ad evolvere tatticamente o se il suo calcio è questo e basta, senza varianti. Dovranno stabilire se potrà essere in grado di valorizzare un gruppo giovane di calciatori (e guardando Piatek e Paquetà qualche dubbio sorge), anche considerando che un minimo di player trading dovremo farlo anche noi, per forza.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Un sondaggio su Gattuso dopo la sconfitta del derby è come il referendum sul nucleare in Italia dopo Chernobyl


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La rosa è scarsa: di quelli che hai citato l'unico forte sul serio è Romagnoli(una delle "macerie di Galliani").
> Forse ci sta anche Piatek, ma deve confermarsi.
> Baka è un medianaccio che può starci, ma in un contesto di squadra diverso. Di certo non è un giocatore che ti fa svoltare.
> Paquetà troppo presto per giudicarlo. Si vede lontano mille miglia che non ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia il calcio europeo, come dimostrano i giochini che provava a fare nelle prime partite.
> ...



Ma infatti l'asino perse entrambi i derby nonostante la super rosa.
Però se tiriamo invece fuori Seedorf che era ESORDIENTE:
Difesa Milan: Abbiati, Mexes, Rami, De Sciglio, Constant
Attacco Inter: Icardi, Palacio, Milito
Subimmo ZERO gol.
Derby vinto, loro avevano anche già Handanovic. Gli attaccanti del Milan non erano chissà che (Taarabt e Balottelli) e infatti segnò....De Jong!
L'Inter di oggi non vale molto più di quello e per giunta era con tutta la rosa infortunata. Se facciamo i confronti tra i singoli giocatori di quel Milan e di questo Milan invece la qualità è migliorata quasi ovunque.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Vediamo a fine anno dove arriva e valutiamo ogni aspetto. Discorso inutile al momento visto che un cambio sulla panchina è troppo rischioso a prescindere.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> NO. Votate il sondaggio.



Ho sempre difeso Gattuso e ritengo tuttora che, al momento, i risultati siano in linea con le aspettative ed il valore della squadra anche al netto del fatto che per due mesi tra ottobre e dicembre aveva mezza rosa fuori e un attaccante titolare palesemente inadeguato fisicamente e psicologicamente.
Tuttavia un Milan in Champions, come ci auspichiamo possa essere, deve giocare in modo diverso, Gattuso sembra, purtroppo, essere più un Mazzone che un Capello, cioè è solido ma finché non incontro uno più bravo di lui tatticamente, quando allora si scioglie (basta uno Spalletti qualunque con Vecino ad incastrarlo).
Merita, se raggiunge la Champions League, cioè il suo traguardo(obiettivo di inizio stagione, di allenare il Milan in Champions?
Lo merita in teoria ma con molti "se" in pratica, questi "se" sono legati alla:
1) tattica monocorde;
2) incapacità di leggere le partite;
3) fissazione di avere solo undici titolari, anche quando la rosa è tutta a disposizione.

Quali alternative tuttavia?
Sarri, per carità ...
Conte è un Gattuso più elaborato, una versione più esperta, che in Europa ha sempre fallito e non ha mai saputo giocare un calcio propositivo, né riesce a gestire con intelligenza e psicologia un gruppo per più di 2-3 stagioni.
Wenger, per carità ...
I fenomeni di provincia stile Gasperini, per carità un'altra volta ...

A me piace Simone Inzaghi come tecnico, anche tatticamente mi sembra superiore a Rino, ma la garanzia che possa fare meglio di Gattuso non ce l'ho proprio.
Dei grandi-grandi o presunti tali alla Klopp o Guardiola o Mourinho non penso proprio possiamo permetterci lo stipendio ...

Quindi con chi eventualmente sostituire Gattuso avendo la certezza di fare un salto di qualità? Di ipotesi realistiche io non ne vedo.

Per cui coi "se" che ho detto prima, se e solo arriva in Champions, lo confermo un altro anno, sperando che possa imparare tatticamente dai suoi errori.


----------



## EmmePi (18 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche perchè chi va a leggere i risultati del sondaggio vede 2 nomi nel si, ed uno è il tuo hahahahahaa.
> errore che pagherai caro



 Pensa che quando scrivo di lui lo chiamo gottuso perchè dalle parti mie si dice "in cxlo gli c'entra in testa no..:"

Vedere giocare il Milan ogni volta è uno stillicidio  Tutti i match chiave li ha toppati tanti set point buttati al cesso, partite che ora sono dei veri match point. Vincere ieri significava mettere le mani sulla CL al 90% invece ora le probabilitò sono sotto al 50%.
Con un allenatore vero quelle partite clou anche volendo non esagerare, vincendone un 50%, saremmo stati ora secondi in classifica!

Quindi quando gottuso sarà esonerato spapperò una buona bottiglia di prosecco italiano e me la scolo tutta tutta saltando e cantando:

CHI NON SALTA GOTTUSIANO E'


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Marzo 2019)

Mi sembra il giorno giusto per aprire il sondaggio


----------



## nybreath (18 Marzo 2019)

per quanto non mi piaccia il gioco di Gattuso e non credo sia in grado di dare molto di piu del poco che vediamo tutte le partite, e ho anche votato per non tenerlo, ma è ovvio che dopo la sconfitta nel derby questo sondaggio abbia un genere di risposte solo negative


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

Sempre sostenuto, anche se non sa dare un bel gioco finche centra gli obbiettivi propendevo
per la riconferma, ho cambiato idea per la scelta dei titolari, ostinarsi a far giocare Suso morto
e Chalasola sempre e comunque a stò punto credo che sia solo malafede, cosa che porterebbe
solo pessimi risultati in futuro al di la del gioco bello e brutto, voglio un allenatore che mi manda in
campo chi è in forma e chi merita di giocare, es: Castilejo sono 2 mesi che dovrebbe essere titolare
al posto di Suso, e Chalasola in panchina, perchè un mediocre come Borini se avesse giocato tutte
le partite del turco sono sicuro che 5/6 gol e qualche assist li avrebbe fatti, qualcosa non torna nelle
scelte dei titolari quindi da esonerare a fine stagione.


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2019)

Siano in ritardo di 4 mesi con il suo esonero,ed ogni giorno che passa significa perdere tempo dal diventare qualcosa che si avvicini ad una squadra di calcio.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2019)

Da cacciare a pedate a fine stagione, non è capace di trasmettere mentalità vincente a questo gruppo. Ci sentiamo sempre, costantemente inferiori all'avversario, timorosi anche contro Chievo e Dudelange, incapaci di renderci pericolosi davanti a parte palla a Piatek e pregare. La squadra ha i suoi limiti, ma i problemi più grossi sono relativi alla mentalità con cui li manda in campo secondo me, oltre all'essere fissato con gli stessi giocatori e farli giocare anche da morti.


----------



## odasensei (18 Marzo 2019)

Votato "si in ogni caso"
Stiamo diventando come l'Inter, piena di giocatori sopravvalutatissimi e che con l'alibi dell'allenatore "scarso" si garantiscono il posto in squadra e delle attenuanti che non si meritano
Fortunatamente abbiamo una dirigenza più seria della loro, anche se il mercato estivo e la costruzione della squadra per l'anno prossimo sarà il vero banco di prova


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Votato "si in ogni caso"
> Stiamo diventando come l'Inter, piena di giocatori sopravvalutatissimi e che con l'alibi dell'allenatore "scarso" si garantiscono il posto in squadra e delle attenuanti che non si meritano
> Fortunatamente abbiamo una dirigenza più seria della loro, anche se il mercato estivo e la costruzione della squadra per l'anno prossimo sarà il vero banco di prova



C'è pure chi vota NO in ogni caso comunque.
Dal mio punto di vista quelli sono i più ciecati che badano più all'idolo che ai problemi del Milan.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Votato "si in ogni caso"
> Stiamo diventando come l'Inter, piena di giocatori sopravvalutatissimi e che con l'alibi dell'allenatore "scarso" si garantiscono il posto in squadra e delle attenuanti che non si meritano
> Fortunatamente abbiamo una dirigenza più seria della loro, anche se il mercato estivo e la costruzione della squadra per l'anno prossimo sarà il vero banco di prova



Ok che siamo sopravalutati, ma non siamo neanche scarsissimi, con chi dovrei prendermela se giochiamo
contro sassuolo,chievo,cagliari e ci prendono a pallonate? ..gattuso deve rigraziare il mal di pancia di higuain,
senza i gol di Piatek adesso non eravamo neanche in zona Europa League altrochè..


----------



## Wildbone (18 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo dove pensavamo di essere, è un problemino.
> 
> Allora, siate piu' precisi: scrivete, vogliamo vincere il campionato! E sarò d' accordo con voi sul deludente campionato nostro.



Io non voglio vincere il campionato, voglio che il mio allenatore, che è pagato profumatamente per farlo ma che lavora la metà di quanto lavoro io (che sono bravo nel mio lavoro ma percepisco una miseria in confronto), faccia il suo lavoro.

Nella fattispecie:

- Lavorare sui movimenti, con o senza palla.
- Lavorare sul pressing
- Lavorare sui calci da fermo (specialmente gli angoli)
- Lavorare sulla tecnica individuale (stop, passaggi, lanci e tiri)

Con Gattuso, in 2 anni, tutte queste cose NON si sono viste.
Come dicevo nel post precedente, la filosofia gattusiana nasce e muore con il giropalla tra i quattro difensori e il portiere, con la postilla rappresentata dal pressing dei tre giocatori offensivi sui portatori di palla avversari, senza però ovviamente supportarli con la linea di centrocampo, e quindi creando quel baratro in cui l'Inter di ieri ha banchettato allegramente.

Questo è Gattuso, e questo non è un allenatore da squadra di alta classifica in Serie A.
Aggiungiamoci poi che tiene in campo perennemente due giocatori che sono solo dannosi (Suso e Chalanoglu), e che per farlo addirittura va a mettere Kessie terzino destro, e completiamo la frittata.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Marzo 2019)

Ho messo sì solo con la CL. 
Perché questo è il nostro obiettivo, in più ci possiamo giocare la coppa Italia. 
Ma se non andiamo in CL lo dobbiamo salutare, tutti i match decisivi li stiamo sprecando. Troppe occasioni buttate al vento
Se invece arriviamo in CL tenerlo sarebbe anche giusto secondo me. L'anno prossimo con i ricavi dall'Europa potremmo mettere su una squadra più competitiva. Ma se dovesse comunque essere e esonerato non mi strapperei i capelli


----------



## singer (18 Marzo 2019)

No,in ogni caso. Voglio vedere in campo i giocatori che se lo meritano e non i soliti "funzionali".


----------



## odasensei (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> C'è pure chi vota NO in ogni caso comunque.
> Dal mio punto di vista quelli sono i più ciecati che badano più all'idolo che ai problemi del Milan.



Non ho capito 



DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ok che siamo sopravalutati, ma non siamo neanche scarsissimi, con chi dovrei prendermela se giochiamo
> contro sassuolo,chievo,cagliari e ci prendono a pallonate? ..gattuso deve rigraziare il mal di pancia di higuain,
> senza i gol di Piatek adesso non eravamo neanche in zona Europa League altrochè..



Sopravvalutato infatti non significa scarso, ma ci sono troppi giocatori normalissimi in una squadra che già è costruita male di suo
Che poi nel calcio non si va avanti solo con i nomi o col "tizio è più bravo di caio, vinciamo facile", magari fosse così, potremmo fare tutti i dirigenti o gli allenatori invece di sbatterci su un forum 
Il mettere in mezzo Piatek poi non capisco cosa c'entri, a sto punto prendiamocela anche con Leonardo che se quest'estate ce lo portava al posto di Higuain eravamo tranquilli in Champions


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Marzo 2019)

No, mi spiace per lui ma se dobbiamo ricominciare seriamente serve un allenatore con esperienza e possibilmente internazionale. Basta con questi neoallenatori

Inzaghi Seedorf Mihajlovic Montella Brocchi...basta


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Marzo 2019)

Considerando quella di ieri come una notte da champions o simile, no, in nessun caso. Ce lo vedete il Milan in un girone con Barcellona e City (esempio)? Non vorrei vedere il Milan non fare un tiro in porta rintanato nella metà campo.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Considerando quella di ieri come una notte da champions o simile, no, in nessun caso. Ce lo vedete il Milan in un girone con Barcellona e City (esempio)? Non vorrei vedere il Milan non fare un tiro in porta rintanato nella metà campo.



Si, ce lo vedo bene a fare tiki taka all'indietro.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Marzo 2019)

Una società seria ovviamente in estate prende l'allenatore migliore in circolazione. Una società che vuole tornare a vincere obv. Detto questo Gattuso ha due compiti, portarci in Champions e vincere la coppa Italia. Vedremo a fine anno se riuscirà ad ottenerli.


----------



## Pole2000 (18 Marzo 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì.



Un allenatore con questa mentalità non può allenare il Milan se vuole ritornare in auge è tropppo testardo e non sa avere varianti di gioco


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non ho capito





Scusami dovevo scrivere "c'è pure chi vota SI in ogni caso?"

Io posso anche tentare di capire chi scrive che lo confermerebbe in caso di champins league, visto che si otterrebbe l'obbiettivo minimo, ma addirittura confermare uno che fallisce tutto mi sembra una bella provocazione, visto che ci ha anche ridotti a giocare peggio del chievo.

Ambizioni zero da parte vostra?


----------



## odasensei (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scusami dovevo scrivere "c'è pure chi vota SI in ogni caso?"
> 
> Io posso anche tentare di capire chi scrive che lo confermerebbe in caso di champins league, visto che si otterrebbe l'obbiettivo minimo, ma addirittura confermare uno che fallisce tutto mi sembra una bella provocazione, visto che ci ha anche ridotti a giocare peggio del chievo.
> 
> Ambizioni zero da parte vostra?



Già scritto il perchè lo confermerei, i primi ad essere cambiati sono i giocatori che stanno avendo delle attenuanti che non si meritano
Ma voi siete ancora convinti che sia possibile fare calcio propositivo con Baka - Kessie in mediana e gli attuali esterni della rosa 
Ho letto addirittura di rimpianti verso Borini


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato a votare



Perchè era meglio impostare la domanda diversamente: il Sì andrebbe associato ad un'azione da prendere, mentre per confermare Gattuso non bisogna far nulla dato che ha il contratto quindi un No.
Caccereste Gattuso? Si o No...


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Già scritto il perchè lo confermerei, i primi ad essere cambiati sono i giocatori che stanno avendo delle attenuanti che non si meritano
> Ma voi siete ancora convinti che sia possibile fare calcio propositivo con Baka - Kessie in mediana e gli attuali esterni della rosa
> Ho letto addirittura di rimpianti verso Borini



Si invece. Puoi giocare decisamente meglio, il che non vuol dire fare calcio spettacolo ma giocare per vincere.

Abbiamo la miglior rosa del campionato tolta la Juve.

Gli attuali esterni rendono poco perchè Gattuso li fa rendere poco giocando nella propria area di rigore.

Borini non lo si rimpiange, ma non puoi nemmeno giocare 40 partite con gli stessi. Quel Borini comunque ti ha fatto vincere contro il Napoli, segno che spesso la condizione fa più della tecnica.

Leggere sti commenti davvero mi mette gran desolazione.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scusami dovevo scrivere "c'è pure chi vota SI in ogni caso?"
> 
> Io posso anche tentare di capire chi scrive che lo confermerebbe in caso di champins league, visto che si otterrebbe l'obbiettivo minimo, ma addirittura confermare uno che fallisce tutto mi sembra una bella provocazione, visto che ci ha anche ridotti a giocare peggio del chievo.
> 
> Ambizioni zero da parte vostra?



Ma perchè devi imporre la tua visione? Io sono uno di quelli che lo terrebbe in ogni caso, e la mia opinione si basa sul fatto che quello che stiamo raccogliendo è persino di più di quello che è il nostro valore.
Soffro un casino a vedere il Milan giocare in questo modo, è normale che vorrei vederlo imporsi e dominare in tutti i campi, ma se analizziamo lucidamente la rosa e l'andamento della stagione è un miracolo essere quarti.
Vicissitudini societarie, infortuni a ripetizione, attaccanti col mal di pancia potevano mandare a rotoli la stagione.
Abbiamo una squadra che non ha nessuna caratteristica per imporre gioco, e quello che voi tutti vedete come una pecca è in realtà il merito dell'allenatore nell'aver trovato la miglior chiave interpretativa della squadra. E' inutile provare a tenere squadra alta e imporre gioco se questo ti porta esclusivamente a prendere imbarcate ed ottenere meno punti, solamente perchè siamo il Milan.
In aggiunta, fattore che nessuno considera, questo ha solo un anno e mezzo di esperienza in serie A (un giocatore esordiente fornisce subito prestazioni al top?).
Ovviamente mi auguro che questo non duri in eterno, ma per cambiare rotta c'è bisogno di tanti aggiustamenti, non illudetevi sul fatto che cambiare allenatore risolva i problemi, anzi..


----------



## odasensei (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si invece. Puoi giocare decisamente meglio, il che non vuol dire fare calcio spettacolo ma giocare per vincere.
> 
> *Abbiamo la miglior rosa del campionato tolta la Juve.
> *
> ...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Già scritto il perchè lo confermerei, i primi ad essere cambiati sono i giocatori che stanno avendo delle attenuanti che non si meritano
> Ma voi siete ancora convinti che sia possibile fare calcio propositivo con Baka - Kessie in mediana e gli attuali esterni della rosa
> Ho letto addirittura di rimpianti verso Borini



Ieri è bastato vedere la differenza tra i nostri esterni ed i loro per capire quanto siamo scarsi.
Perisic è un giocatore che riesce a fare entrambe le fasi di gioco, Suso manco una.

Parliamo pure dei limiti tattici di Gattuso, ma se partiamo dal presupposto che questa sia una rosa da secondo o terzo posto facile non troveremo mai l'allenatore ideale.


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devi imporre la tua visione? Io sono uno di quelli che lo terrebbe in ogni caso, e la mia opinione si basa sul fatto che quello che stiamo raccogliendo è persino di più di quello che è il nostro valore.
> Soffro un casino a vedere il Milan giocare in questo modo, è normale che vorrei vederlo imporsi e dominare in tutti i campi, ma se analizziamo lucidamente la rosa e l'andamento della stagione è un miracolo essere quarti.
> Vicissitudini societarie, infortuni a ripetizione, attaccanti col mal di pancia potevano mandare a rotoli la stagione.
> Abbiamo una squadra che non ha nessuna caratteristica per imporre gioco, e quello che voi tutti vedete come una pecca è in realtà il merito dell'allenatore nell'aver trovato la miglior chiave interpretativa della squadra. E' inutile provare a tenere squadra alta e imporre gioco se questo ti porta esclusivamente a prendere imbarcate ed ottenere meno punti, solamente perchè siamo il Milan.
> ...



Hai ragione non devo imporre nulla. Dopotutto mi hai appena scritto cose talmente assurde per me che mai riuscirei a capirle.

Vorrei ricordarti che Montella prima di cercare il possesso palla orizzontale, i suoi primi 4 mesi furono eccezionali soprattutto nel tipo di gioco che offriva, poi inspiegabilmente cambiò.
Seedorf con una squadra molto più scarsa di quella attuali ad oggi secondo me fece vedere il miglio calcio da qui a 10 anni.

Pensiero mio personale, tu sei più attaccato a gattuso che al Milan forse, perchè certe cose non si possono leggere e come te molti altre credo.
Ma è un mio pensiero personale, perchè certe cose non si possono davvero credere, ma sbaglierò.

Però faccio una domanda... Perchè cambiare Suso (che comunque rimane un buon giocatore) va bene, mentre cambiare Gattuso in ogni caso NO? Domanda da un miliardo di dollari.


----------



## Zani (18 Marzo 2019)

Ho votato no in ogni caso ma in realtà lo confermerei se cambiasse approccio alle partite, anche se non pensa accadrà.
Non si può sempre approcciare ogni partita così timorosi e rintanati indietro, conto le piccolo funziona perchè alla fine la si butta sulle individualità e li siamo superiori, oppure loro commettono qualche errore, ma contro delle squadre appena un po' più coraggiose ed organizzate si finisce sempre per uscirne male. 
Ma ve lo immaginate se l'anno prossimo si va in CL scendere in campo come ieri sera o come contro le ultime contro Lazio e Roma contro non dico Real e Barça ma anche solo buone squadre coraggiose ed organizzate come i vari Ajax e Lione? Sono già arrabbiato solo al pensiero.
O cambia mentalità o qui non si va da nessuna parte, certo puoi qualificarti per la CL perchè comunque la squadra è buona e comunque giocando così i punti spesso li porti a casa ma non farai mai il salto di qualità per giocarti davvero qualcosa di importante, in fatti tutte, TUTTE le volte che c'è stata una partita dove si è alzato il livello l'abbiamo fallita e spesso anche male. E ogni volta a dire è colpa mia dobbiamo migliorare eccetera ma poi le cose non cambiano mai, basta. Sono passati due anni, se non mostra una certa evoluzione ad andare a fine stagione meglio salutarci, e lo dico con dispiacere perchè Rino era uno dei miei preferiti da piccolo.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Hai ragione non devo imporre nulla. Dopotutto mi hai appena scritto cose talmente assurde per me che mai riuscirei a capirle.
> 
> Vorrei ricordarti che Montella prima di cercare il possesso palla orizzontale, i suoi primi 4 mesi furono eccezionali soprattutto nel tipo di gioco che offriva, poi inspiegabilmente cambiò.
> Seedorf con una squadra molto più scarsa di quella attuali ad oggi secondo me fece vedere il miglio calcio da qui a 10 anni.
> ...



Vedi, potrei ribaltare punto per punto quello che dici, perchè pare che sia tu ad essere molto più "hater" di quanto sia io legato a Gattuso.
Io sono semplicemente legato al Milan, anche se innegabilmente Gattuso per un milanista dovrebbe rappresentare molto (e non capisco come si faccia a ricoprirlo di escrementi come fate voi).
Sostieni che io abbia detto assurdità, ma poi citi Montella e Seedorf (che ha allenato il Milan solo qualche mese). Dove sono Montella e Seedorf ora, visto che hanno tutte queste abilità?
Su Suso hai ragione, anche io preferirei largamente Castillejo a Suso, ma evidentemente anche questo rientra in un processo. Suso ha contribuito in maniera decisiva nella prima parte di stagione ed evidentemente Gattuso ha "solo" provato a recuperarlo. Fortunatamente in un ambiente professionale non si agisce in maniera isterica come su un forum di tifosi.


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Sostieni che io abbia detto assurdità, ma poi citi Montella e Seedorf (che ha allenato il Milan solo qualche mese). Dove sono Montella e Seedorf ora, visto che hanno tutte queste abilità?



ESONERATI!!!! QUESTO è il punto!!!

Gente che mangia gli gnocchi intesta a GOttuso è stata esonerata giustamente (su seedorf non prioprio visto che è stato fatto fuori per motivi politici) e tu invece sei qui a dire SI a gattuso in ogni caso!?

Ma tu per caso lo scorso anno avresti concesso altro tempo a Montella si o no? Perchè vorrei ricordarti che la partenza di Gattuso quest'anno è stata similissima a quella di Montelle dello scorso anno.

Sempre più convinto di quello che ho scritto più sopra.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> ESONERATI!!!! QUESTO è il punto!!!
> 
> *Gente che mangia gli gnocchi intesta a GOttuso* è stata esonerata giustamente (su seedorf non prioprio visto che è stato fatto fuori per motivi politici) e tu invece sei qui a dire SI a gattuso in ogni caso!?
> 
> ...



Vabbè, sei liberissimo di pensare quello che vuoi, anche che gli asini possano volare con un pò di impegno.
Mangiano in testa su quale parametro *oggettivo*?
Montella ha avuto un anno e mezzo di tempo, la squadra era completamente squagliata, non correva, non giocava, non faceva punti. Quale razza di confronto è questo? Gattuso da quando è subentrato ha fatto più punti di tutti (Juve e Napoli esclusi) ha raggiunto una finale di coppa Italia ed è in corsa anche quest'anno.. e questo è un dato *oggettivo*, non personale.
Su Seedorf è anche inutile disquisire, ha fallito ovunque abbia provato ad allenare, ma non voglio infierire su di lui visto che anche Seedorf rappresenta pezzo di storia del milan.
Poi ripeto, se ti senti Van Gaal e credi che io stia solo delirando hai tutto il diritto di farlo. Pace


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2019)

A prescindere dal risultato, dipende da chi è il potenziale sostituto, dipende solo ed unicamente da quello.


----------



## First93 (18 Marzo 2019)

Ci vuole equilibrio ragazzi, so che è difficile dopo questo derby, però bisogna cercare di essere lucidi.
Detto questo, io non riesco a rispondere al sondaggio, perchè siamo ancora a marzo e mancano 10 partite da qui alla fine, le somme si tirano al termine della 38° giornata, non a caldo dopo una cocente sconfitta. 
Quello che mi preme è vedere a fine anno un'analisi a prescindere dagli obiettivi, non mi piace pensare di confermare Gattuso solo perchè è arrivato quarto, o esonerarlo perchè è arrivato quinto. Quello che si deve chiedere la società è: Gattuso è l'allenatore giusto per il progetto che abbiamo in mente? Questo mi piacerebbe vedere, non un confronto dei segmentini, della media punti o roba varia. 
L'approccio alle partite è giusto? Gli schemi offensivi funzionano? E quelli difensivi? La gestione dello spogliatoio è corretta? La lettura delle partite è azzeccata? Se avesse altri interpreti in determinati ruoli, farebbe meglio? Riesce a gestire la squadra in caso di emergenza? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito con le domande ma mi fermo qui. L'unico parametro di valutazione non può essere il 4° posto, altrimenti secondo me si compie un errore.
Io in questo momento non mi sento di essere pro Gattuso, gli aspetti negativi sono di più rispetto a quelli positivi, però vedremo come si evolverà da qui alla fine, cambiarlo adesso non ha ovviamente senso. A me piacerebbe tanto un allenatore top, però mi rendo conto che nè economicamente nè come appeal ce lo possiamo permettere. In caso di esonero la soluzione migliore è scovare quello che sarà un allenatore top, anche se mi rendo conto che è molto difficile.

Concludo dicendo che Gattuso non è il problema, piuttosto potrebbe essere uno dei problemi, ma non pensate che cambiandolo tutto si risolva come per magia, inoltre sarebbe carino evitare di insultarlo ogni volta, è pur sempre una bandiera del Milan.


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Vabbè, sei liberissimo di pensare quello che vuoi, anche che gli asini possano volare con un pò di impegno.
> Mangiano in testa su quale parametro *oggettivo*?
> Montella ha avuto un anno e mezzo di tempo, la squadra era completamente squagliata, non correva, non giocava, non faceva punti. Quale razza di confronto è questo? Gattuso da quando è subentrato ha fatto più punti di tutti (Juve e Napoli esclusi) ha raggiunto una finale di coppa Italia ed è in corsa anche quest'anno.. e questo è un dato *oggettivo*, non personale.
> Su Seedorf è anche inutile disquisire, ha fallito ovunque abbia provato ad allenare, ma non voglio infierire su di lui visto che anche Seedorf rappresenta pezzo di storia del milan.
> Poi ripeto, se ti senti Van Gaal e credi che io stia solo delirando hai tutto il diritto di farlo. Pace



Sempre detto che i risultati mentono i più delle volte e abbindolano le persone.

Basta dai, possiamo chiuderla qui.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

C'è del masochismo qui dentro, come si può essere contenti quando giochi contro sassuolo,
chievo,Betis e altre 12-13 squadre e vedi che loro giocano a calcio mentre noi pensiamo solo
a non perdere e facciamo 2 tiri in porta se va bene..
Ma ci andate allo stadio? ..perchè a me sinceramente mi è calato il latte alle ginocchia di spendere
soldi e puntualmente vedere giocare gli altri..


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che i risultati mentono i più delle volte e abbindolano le persone.
> 
> Basta dai, possiamo chiuderla qui.



Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo giocato sempre da schifo e in più i risultati NON sono arrivati. Meglio farsi "abbindolare", no?


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> C'è del masochismo qui dentro, come si può essere contenti quando giochi contro sassuolo,
> chievo,Betis e altre 12-13 squadre e vedi che loro giocano a calcio mentre noi pensiamo solo
> a non perdere e facciamo 2 tiri in porta se va bene..
> Ma ci andate allo stadio? ..perchè a me sinceramente mi è calato il latte alle ginocchia di spendere
> soldi e puntualmente vedere giocare gli altri..



Non credo sia masochismo, quanto speranza. La speranza dopo tanti anni di raggiungere quell'obiettivo che è chiamato quarto posto. Per una volta si mette da parte l'orgoglio, il giocar bene, pur di raggiungere uno scopo. Poi, ovviamente, ci saranno altre considerazioni da fare. Per ora teniamoci questi 4 punti e auguriamoci che tutto vada per il meglio, almeno una volta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Jardim no? Perfino Wenger 100 volte meglio!



Ma per piacere, Wenger è un dinosauro, se non è andato in nessuna squadra un motivo dovrà esserci. 
Jardin per ora è al Monaco.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> C'è del masochismo qui dentro, come si può essere contenti quando giochi contro sassuolo,
> chievo,Betis e altre 12-13 squadre e vedi che loro giocano a calcio mentre noi pensiamo solo
> a non perdere e facciamo 2 tiri in porta se va bene..
> Ma ci andate allo stadio? ..perchè a me sinceramente mi è calato il latte alle ginocchia di spendere
> soldi e puntualmente vedere giocare gli altri..



No, perchè ha una rosa inferiore e sta facendo miracoli" cit.
In effetti vuoi mettere boga,lirola,joaquin,caicedo,lulic,radu,stepinski,meggiorini,vecino etc...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2019)

In poco più di un anno Gattuso ha fatto più record negativi della storia del Milan che tutti gli altri allenatori negli ultimi anni messi assieme. 
Sono veramente sorpreso che ci siano utenti che ancora lo difendono.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In poco più di un anno Gattuso ha fatto più record negativi della storia del Milan che tutti gli altri allenatori negli ultimi anni messi assieme.
> Sono veramente sorpreso che ci siano utenti che ancora lo difendono.



Si, effettivamente.... essendo un decennio che tutti gli allenatori al milan ci portano in champions non capisco proprio perché tenere Gattuso visto che è solo al quarto posto.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In poco più di un anno Gattuso ha fatto più record negativi della storia del Milan che tutti gli altri allenatori negli ultimi anni messi assieme.
> Sono veramente sorpreso che ci siano utenti che ancora lo difendono.



Per favore mi elenchi questi record negativi? 
Altrimenti è aria fritta


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, perchè ha una rosa inferiore e sta facendo miracoli" cit.
> In effetti vuoi mettere boga,lirola,joaquin,caicedo,lulic,radu,stepinski,meggiorini,vecino etc...



Anziché deridere le opinioni degli altri, perché non argomenti in maniera seria? Cosa significano quei nomi messi a caso?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Per favore mi elenchi questi record negativi?
> Altrimenti è aria fritta



http://www.milanworld.net/i-record-e-le-perle-di-gattuso-vt71171.html
Necessita di un aggiornamento, come ad esempio che non perdevamo entrambi i derby da 7 anni, o che non perdiamo per 2 volte contro l'Inter e la Juve in campionato (visto che allo Stadium perderemo sicuramente) da 37 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Per favore mi elenchi questi record negativi?
> Altrimenti è aria fritta



Subire gol per 14 gare di fila che non accadeva da 60 anni
Uscire dai gironi in Europa, che non accadeva dai primi anni 2000
Perdere andata e ritorno derby che non accadeva da 7 anni
Eguagliato il record di zero gol fatti in 4 partite che non accadeva dal 84

E posso continuare..


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Subire gol per 14 gare di fila che non accadeva da 60 anni
> Uscire dai gironi in Europa, che non accadeva dai primi anni 2000
> Perdere andata e ritorno derby che non accadeva da 7 anni
> Eguagliato il record di zero gol fatti in 4 partite che non accadeva dal 84
> ...



Scusate, ma mi viene da ridere. Quando escono invece report positivi, si dice sempre che i segmentini non contano. 
Comunque cambiamo Gattuso, nessun problema. 
Quando poi ci si renderà conto che il problema è altrove ci martelleremo i testicoli per altri anni.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Subire gol per 14 gare di fila che non accadeva da 60 anni
> Uscire dai gironi in Europa, che non accadeva dai primi anni 2000
> Perdere andata e ritorno derby che non accadeva da 7 anni
> Eguagliato il record di zero gol fatti in 4 partite che non accadeva dal 84
> ...



Ah vero... bravo... infatti negli anni scorsi a questo punto della stagione eravamo sempre quarti e in piena corsa champions... vero?
Ma per favore! Nn meritate un uomo vero come il nostro Gennarino. Nn fosse che sono milanista... vi augurerei 100 anni di Montella.
Se andiamo in Champions voglio le scuse pubbliche di tutti quelli che votano per nn confermarlo! Ma son sicuro che con la champions sarete tutti pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Marzo 2019)

Credo che e ovvio che Gattuso non sa fare giocare una squadra in attacco. 
E se non sai segnare, perdi. Quindi se ne deve andare.
Dobbiamo essere onesi, nelle ultime partite abbiamo avuto un sacco di fortuna, ed ora la fortuna e finito.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah vero... bravo... infatti negli anni scorsi a questo punto della stagione eravamo sempre quarti e in piena corsa champions... vero?
> Ma per favore! Nn meritate un uomo vero come il nostro Gennarino. Nn fosse che sono milanista... vi augurerei 100 anni di Montella.
> Se andiamo in Champions voglio le scuse pubbliche di tutti quelli che votano per nn confermarlo! Ma son sicuro che con la champions sarete tutti pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori.



Io ho risposto ad una domanda ed ho elencato i record di negativi di Gattuso... non c'è bisogno di rispondere in questo modo. Poi mi tiri fuori Montella, sono stato fra i pochi qua dentro all'inizio a dire che fosse un incapace. Vedi te.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ieri è bastato vedere la differenza tra i nostri esterni ed i loro per capire quanto siamo scarsi.
> Perisic è un giocatore che riesce a fare entrambe le fasi di gioco, Suso manco una.
> 
> Parliamo pure dei limiti tattici di Gattuso, ma se partiamo dal presupposto che questa sia una rosa da secondo o terzo posto facile non troveremo mai l'allenatore ideale.





sipno ha scritto:


> Hai ragione non devo imporre nulla. Dopotutto mi hai appena scritto cose talmente assurde per me che mai riuscirei a capirle.
> 
> Vorrei ricordarti che Montella prima di cercare il possesso palla orizzontale, i suoi primi 4 mesi furono eccezionali soprattutto nel tipo di gioco che offriva, poi inspiegabilmente cambiò.
> Seedorf con una squadra molto più scarsa di quella attuali ad oggi secondo me fece vedere il miglio calcio da qui a 10 anni.
> ...



No dai hai ragione... cambiamo Gattuso e continuiamo a giocare in 10... tanto il cadavere Suso è "un buon giocatore".
4 mesi che nn azzecca nulla... e ancora qualcuno lo difende...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah vero... bravo... infatti negli anni scorsi a questo punto della stagione eravamo sempre quarti e in piena corsa champions... vero?
> Ma per favore! Nn meritate un uomo vero come il nostro Gennarino. Nn fosse che sono milanista... vi augurerei 100 anni di Montella.
> Se andiamo in Champions voglio le scuse pubbliche di tutti quelli che votano per nn confermarlo! Ma son sicuro che con la champions sarete tutti pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori.



ma cosa c'entra l'uomo vero.... oh ma non riusciamo proprio a scindere il giocatore dall'allenatore è...

e questo a prescindere dalla mia opinione. se siamo ancora a questi discorsi andiamo male. prendiamo trapattoni a questo punto


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ieri è bastato vedere la differenza tra i nostri esterni ed i loro per capire quanto siamo scarsi.
> Perisic è un giocatore che riesce a fare entrambe le fasi di gioco, Suso manco una.
> 
> Parliamo pure dei limiti tattici di Gattuso, ma se partiamo dal presupposto che questa sia una rosa da secondo o terzo posto facile non troveremo mai l'allenatore ideale.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ho risposto ad una domanda ed ho elencato i record di negativi di Gattuso... non c'è bisogno di rispondere in questo modo. Poi mi tiri fuori Montella, sono stato fra i pochi qua dentro all'inizio a dire che fosse un incapace. Vedi te.



Ma scusa eh... che senso ha tirar fuori record negativi senza tener conto dell unico vero fondamentale record positivo? Fino ad ora da allegri in avanti nn ci siam manco andati vicini alla Champions! Questo è il primo anno!! Eppure Gattuso a legger qua è il peggiore allenatore mai visto.. boh...
Nn ce l ho con te eh! Dico in generale!


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma mi viene da ridere. Quando escono invece report positivi, si dice sempre che i segmentini non contano.
> Comunque cambiamo Gattuso, nessun problema.
> Quando poi ci si renderà conto che il problema è altrove ci martelleremo i testicoli per altri anni.



ma da dove arriva la tua convinzione che gattuso sia così bravo? 

dal background no, dai risultati neanche, dal gioco men che meno. da dove allora? dal gruppo?


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah vero... bravo... infatti negli anni scorsi a questo punto della stagione eravamo sempre quarti e in piena corsa champions... vero?
> Ma per favore! Nn meritate un uomo vero come il nostro Gennarino. Nn fosse che sono milanista... vi augurerei 100 anni di Montella.
> Se andiamo in Champions voglio le scuse pubbliche di tutti quelli che votano per nn confermarlo! Ma son sicuro che con la champions sarete tutti pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori.



Questa squadra non puo non andare in champions.
Sarebbe un miracoli inverso riuscire a non portarcela.

Gattuso è un cacasotto. Me ne frego dell'uomo perchè non sa allenare.

Con sta squadra pure Inzaghi sarebbe quarto.

Miha sarebbe secondo.

Montella in versione non pazzoide sarebbe secondo.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Rispondi alla prima mia affermazione... eravamo mai stati in zona Champions prima?


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Marzo 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questa squadra non puo non andare in champions.
> Sarebbe un miracoli inverso riuscire a non portarcela.
> 
> Gattuso è un cacasotto. Me ne frego dell'uomo perchè non sa allenare.
> ...



Vabbè ma di che parliamo? Con te in panchina primi con 15 punti in più sulla juve... giusto?


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah vero... bravo... infatti negli anni scorsi a questo punto della stagione eravamo sempre quarti e in piena corsa champions... vero?
> Ma per favore! Nn meritate un uomo vero come il nostro Gennarino. Nn fosse che sono milanista... vi augurerei 100 anni di Montella.
> Se andiamo in Champions voglio le scuse pubbliche di tutti quelli che votano per nn confermarlo! Ma son sicuro che con la champions sarete tutti pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori.



Ma chi lo vuole, a maggior ragione dovessimo andare in champions.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

La cosa incredibile è comunque come tutto si sia ridotto a Gattuso si/Gattuso no. Non c'è più argomentazione sul Milan, è diventata esclusivamente una questione personale. 
Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo ottenuto nell'ordine 8°, 10°, 7°, 6°, 6° posto e qua si chiede l'esonero con il terzo posto a 2 punti. Non ha alcuna logica. 
Abbiamo lacune gravissime in squadra: mancano terzini di spinta, bakayoko è un ottimo mediano ma non sa costruire, kessie è fisicamente imponente ma non sa costruire, calha ha ritmi troppo bassi per la serie A, Suso.. vabbè lasciamo perdere, paqueta è assolutamente da rivedere, piatek grandissimo finalizzatore ma meno bravo spalle alla porta, non c'è nessuno in grado di vericalizzare, nessuno che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità, nessuno in grado di muoversi tra le linee, nessuno con la rapidità per andare sul fondo, nessuno con abilità di inserimento, abbiamo giocato con abate centrale, con Calabria a centrocampo e con Higuain che ha pascolato per mesi... E stiamo qui a pretendere di dominare.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma da dove arriva la tua convinzione che gattuso sia così bravo?
> 
> dal background no, dai risultati neanche, dal gioco men che meno. da dove allora? dal gruppo?



Will, la mia convinzione deriva dal fatto che, personalmente, sono assolutamente certo che stia raccogliendo decisamente il massimo considerando tutte le contingenze della stagione e le caratteristiche di questi giocatori.
Dal fatto che abbia dimostrato intelligenza e capito come riuscire ad ottenere il massimo (in termini di risultati) dalla squadra, dal fatto che sia riuscito a mantenere un gruppo in situazioni molto complicate, dal fatto che è uno che si è sempre fatto il mazzo e ha sposato i nostri colori e dal fatto, ripeto, che tutto questo lo sta facendo da esordiente.

Oltretutto, quando si evocano con accezione negativa i suoi trascorsi da allenatori, forse non tutti sono informati su cosa abbia fatto questo al Pisa (chiedetelo ai tifosi del Pisa..)


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è comunque come tutto si sia ridotto a Gattuso si/Gattuso no. Non c'è più argomentazione sul Milan, è diventata esclusivamente una questione personale.
> Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo ottenuto nell'ordine 8°, 10°, 7°, 6°, 6° posto e qua si chiede l'esonero con il terzo posto a 2 punti. Non ha alcuna logica.
> Abbiamo lacune gravissime in squadra: mancano terzini di spinta, bakayoko è un ottimo mediano ma non sa costruire, kessie è fisicamente imponente ma non sa costruire, calha ha ritmi troppo bassi per la serie A, Suso.. vabbè lasciamo perdere, paqueta è assolutamente da rivedere, piatek grandissimo finalizzatore ma meno bravo spalle alla porta, non c'è nessuno in grado di vericalizzare, nessuno che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità, nessuno in grado di muoversi tra le linee, nessuno con la rapidità per andare sul fondo, nessuno con abilità di inserimento, abbiamo giocato con abate centrale, con Calabria a centrocampo e con Higuain che ha pascolato per mesi... E stiamo qui a pretendere di dominare.



La squadra avrà anche lacune, ma non puoi giocare sulla linea di porta 34 partite su 38 stagionali, il fatto di insistere sempre e comunque con lo stesso modulo e con gli stessi chalanoglu e suso dimostra la sua inadeguatezza ed inesperienza, non capisco perchè debba formarsi penalizzando il Milan. E' impensabile di costruire un Milan vincente con uno che non è abituato a costruire nulla.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> NO. Votate il sondaggio.



Ho votato si, per me Gattuso deve assolutamente restare perche sta facendo un ottimo lavoro e sopratutto perche sono convinto che potrebbe ancora migliorare molto rinforzando la squadra a dovere, non rinnovando con gente come Zapata, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Mauri e vendendo tutti i vari RR, Strinic, Calhanoglu, Suso e Borini che secondo me non sono da Milan.



Masanijey ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è comunque come tutto si sia ridotto a Gattuso si/Gattuso no. Non c'è più argomentazione sul Milan, è diventata esclusivamente una questione personale.
> Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo ottenuto nell'ordine 8°, 10°, 7°, 6°, 6° posto e qua si chiede l'esonero con il terzo posto a 2 punti. Non ha alcuna logica.
> Abbiamo lacune gravissime in squadra: mancano terzini di spinta, bakayoko è un ottimo mediano ma non sa costruire, kessie è fisicamente imponente ma non sa costruire, calha ha ritmi troppo bassi per la serie A, Suso.. vabbè lasciamo perdere, paqueta è assolutamente da rivedere, piatek grandissimo finalizzatore ma meno bravo spalle alla porta, non c'è nessuno in grado di vericalizzare, nessuno che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità, nessuno in grado di muoversi tra le linee, nessuno con la rapidità per andare sul fondo, nessuno con abilità di inserimento, abbiamo giocato con abate centrale, con Calabria a centrocampo e con Higuain che ha pascolato per mesi... E stiamo qui a pretendere di dominare.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La squadra avrà anche lacune, ma non puoi giocare sulla linea di porta 34 partite su 38 stagionali, il fatto di insistere sempre e comunque con lo stesso modulo e con gli stessi chalanoglu e suso dimostra la sua inadeguatezza ed inesperienza, non capisco perchè debba formarsi penalizzando il Milan. E' impensabile di costruire un Milan vincente con uno che non è abituato a costruire nulla.



PS: Dimenticavo una cosa, odio le sue conferenze stampa, sempre testa china, sempre a fare il passivo "ehhh ma hanno un allenatore che insegna calcio...ehhh ma sanno giocare molto bene il pallone"..
siamo passati da uno che ride a uno depresso..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Will, la mia convinzione deriva dal fatto che, personalmente, sono assolutamente certo che stia raccogliendo decisamente il massimo considerando tutte le contingenze della stagione e le caratteristiche di questi giocatori.
> Dal fatto che abbia dimostrato intelligenza e capito come riuscire ad ottenere il massimo (in termini di risultati) dalla squadra, dal fatto che sia riuscito a mantenere un gruppo in situazioni molto complicate, dal fatto che è uno che si è sempre fatto il mazzo e ha sposato i nostri colori e dal fatto, ripeto, che tutto questo lo sta facendo da esordiente.
> 
> Oltretutto, quando si evocano con accezione negativa i suoi trascorsi da allenatori, forse non tutti sono informati su cosa abbia fatto questo al Pisa (chiedetelo ai tifosi del Pisa..)



forse perchè anche loro erano in difficoltà. questo è più un allenatore mentale che tattico. non so se riuscirà a fare lo step successivo.
ok cavarsela con la squadra in difficoltà ma poi? non lo so......... impara troppo lentamente e spesso non impara. io gli contesto la gestione delle rotazioni. stesso errore dell anno scorso


----------



## sipno (18 Marzo 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Rispondi alla prima mia affermazione... eravamo mai stati in zona Champions prima?



No perché la squadra non è mai stata così forte.


----------



## Route66 (18 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è comunque come tutto si sia ridotto a Gattuso si/Gattuso no. Non c'è più argomentazione sul Milan, è diventata esclusivamente una questione personale.
> Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo ottenuto nell'ordine 8°, 10°, 7°, 6°, 6° posto e qua si chiede l'esonero con il terzo posto a 2 punti. Non ha alcuna logica.
> Abbiamo lacune gravissime in squadra: mancano terzini di spinta, bakayoko è un ottimo mediano ma non sa costruire, kessie è fisicamente imponente ma non sa costruire, calha ha ritmi troppo bassi per la serie A, Suso.. vabbè lasciamo perdere, paqueta è assolutamente da rivedere, piatek grandissimo finalizzatore ma meno bravo spalle alla porta, non c'è nessuno in grado di vericalizzare, nessuno che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità, nessuno in grado di muoversi tra le linee, nessuno con la rapidità per andare sul fondo, nessuno con abilità di inserimento, abbiamo giocato con abate centrale, con Calabria a centrocampo e con Higuain che ha pascolato per mesi... E stiamo qui a pretendere di dominare.



Concordo praticamente tutto quanto hai scritto.
Premesso che non mi piace come il Mister fa giocare la squadra e sono sempre critico nei suoi confronti, conservo sempre una flebile speranza di una possibile svolta/evoluzione tattica che ne faccia di lui il nostro Conte.
Dato che questo molto probabilmente non avverrà mi limito a fare il tifo per lui e per i ragazzi perché ci portino almeno al quarto posto poi il prossimo anno vedranno loro che fare.
Per chi sperava con questa rosa di raggiungere il secondo posto che dire....bentornati sulla terra!


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2019)

Sarei davvero molto curioso di vedere come ci farebbe giocare Gattuso dopo una campagna acquisti importante in estate, con almeno due buoni esterni e altri due-tre giocatori nei ruoli più scoperti. Qui molti sembrano essere convinti che ci alleni un Guardiola in erba, limitato nel suo genio soltanto dalle carenze della rosa...secondo me vedremmo lo stesso approccio alla "prima non prenderle", la paura anche contro i vari Dudelange di turno e le rotazioni inesistenti. Il fatto che Suso giochi ogni singola gara dall'inizio alla fine pur essendo un uomo in meno è una cosa criminale, specialmente ora che abbiamo Castillejo che ha caratteristiche più adatte al tipo di gioco che facciamo.


----------



## Mika (18 Marzo 2019)

Si, ma solo con la CL.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Marzo 2019)

La filosofia di gioco gattusiana è inadeguata tanto per una squadra di bassa classifica tanto per una al terzo posto. Non c'entrano nulla gli interpreti, perché la sua idea di calcio è quella e quella rimarrebbe. Anche se avesse la rosa del City giocherebbe così, perché lui NON ha un'idea di gioco che vada oltre quelle due stupidate che ha imparato negli anni. Ma ci fosse anche solo la parvenza di un'identità nella nostra fase d'attacco. Qualcuno l'ha vista? Giochiamo solo sulle corsie laterali: o palla a Suso e rientro sul sinistro e cross, oppure palla a Suso e aspettiamo che Kessie si butti in profondità (tanto il terzino non viene mai servito). Tutto qui, questi sono gli unici due approcci. Ma poi possibile che non abbia ancora capito che Suso la palla NON la può giocare a più di due tocchi perché se no perdiamo i tempi di gioco e gli avversari si riposizionano? Sono cose basilari, a costo di spaccargli la testa deve andare da Suso e dirgli: "Ehi, devi giocare a massimo due tocchi, altrimenti non giochi più". Dopo averlo fatto, deve insegnare a Bakayoko, Kessie, Piatek e Calabria dove posizionarsi e che tipo di movimenti fare ogni volta che fanno un passaggio e si liberano del pallone. Queste sono le cose che deve fare un allenatore. Deve insegnare calcio. Gattuso invece tiene tutti bloccati e via di possesso sterile da dietro. E comunque quando lo capisce che Kessie e Bakayoko non possono giocare assieme? Ci serve un giocatore che detti i tempi, che sappia far girare la squadra da sinistra a destra. Io leverei Kessie, che ormai è impresentabile, e metterei Lucas. Sperimentare! Cercare nuove soluzioni! Preferirei vedere un allenatore propositivo ma che magari sbaglia, di uno che va sempre a sbattere la testa contro lo stesso muro.


----------

